# Happy (day after) Birthday, Botanique!



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Happy Birthday new friend! :bounce: Sorry I'm a day late, but Turkey-day took all my attention :beer:  
You are such a wonderful addition to ChefTalk. I'm so glad you're here.
So did you have birthday cake with cranberry sauce?


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Emily, I am really (really!) touched. Thank you so much. Even brought a tear to my eye barrooooooo!  I am so grateful that I found ChefTalk.

I spent the day in the kitchen, and that was allright by me! Best place in the world, especially now that I am almost 100% again! I made the most incredible stuffing -- it was an accident really.... I'll write down the recipe and share in a bit. My cranberry sauce was actually pretty kickin' too, but I didn't have a cake  The kitchen dogs all got lots of Thanksgiving scraps and woopses, so they are happy clams today. I am finally finished with the mounds of dishes and am making soup for my infirmed husband who decided to fly off his motorcycle and introduce his backside to a tree (nothing broken thank God!). All in all though, it is a beautiful day here on the delta after a lovely morning of mist and leaves falling. MUCH to be thankful for!

I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving, and are able to soak your feet today!  

CHEERS!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Sorry I missed it Botanique, but I hope your year to come is as kickin' as your cranberry sauce!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

From me too! Glad your guy is not badly hurt.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Botanique So I guess you're a Thanksgiving baby! Not too shabby. Apparently it wasn't a bad birthday and that's always a good thing. So let me join in and wish you a very happy belated birthday as well, and I hope the coming year is your best one yet!:bounce:


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday,hey wheres the beer drinking smiley?


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy belated birthday!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kat


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Bot,
A really late Happy Birthday. Wishes for a great year.
pan


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you! :smiles: 

My big dog patient is in bed, but healing well. I'm going to work on recipes and reviews today.

Have a wonderful weekend, and take some time off for yourself if you can!

XXXOOOO Cheers!

ps Has there ever been an official chef talk party / get together?


----------

